# Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

						Fans von "Zurück in die Zukunft" müssen jetzt tapfer sein, denn laut einer Umfrage wünschen sich die meisten Befragten ein Remake der Filmserie, noch vor Toy Story, Indiana Jones und Jurassic Park. Allerdings sind die Reaktionen bei den Hardcore-Fans von "Zurück in die Zukunft" auf die Umfrage eindeutig negativ.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*


----------



## JunglistMovement (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Oh nein... bitte nicht. Wird dann wahrscheinlich mit nem komplett weiblichen Cast neu aufgelegt. Die ham echt keine Ideen mehr in Hollywood...


----------



## Nosi (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Oh nein... bitte nicht. Wird dann wahrscheinlich mit nem komplett weiblichen Cast neu aufgelegt. Die ham echt keine Ideen mehr in Hollywood...



ein dunkelhäutiger Doc und Jennifer McCarthy als marty. 

wenn das so abwägig wäre könnt ich ja drüber lachen, aber die angst ist zu groß dass es doch so kommen könnte


----------



## Cobar (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Nosi schrieb:


> ein dunkelhäutiger Doc und Jennifer McCarthy als marty.
> 
> wenn das so abwägig wäre könnt ich ja drüber lachen, aber die angst ist zu groß dass es doch so kommen könnte


Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich einen sehr ähnlichen Gedanken hatte.
Doc Emelia Brown würde schwarz werden und aus Marty würde sicherlich Martina werden.

Ja, die heutige Technik ist besser als damals. Nein, der Film würde nicht besser werden.
Wenn ich mir schon ansehe, wie ******* das CGI oft sogar in "großen" Filmen aussieht, da kann ich die handgemachten Effekte von damals nicht genug loben.
Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie da die Szene auf den Hoverboards aussehen würden... O.o'
Die Filme sind doch super, wie sie sind und man kann sie sich auch heute noch sehr gut anschauen. Gerade das macht sie doch zu wahren Klassikern.

Also nein, bitte keine Neuverfilmung und auch kein Prequel, Sequel oder was-auch-immerquel!

Kurz noch dazu:


> "Zurück in die Zukunft" wurde vor anderen Filmserien wie "Toy Story",  "Indiana Jones" und "Jurassic Park" genannt, wobei letzter mit den  Jurassic-World-Filmen ohnehin schon brandneue Fortsetzungen hat.


Joa, Jurassic Park hat mMn sogar recht gute Fortsetzungen, wenn man mal die nervigen "wir brauchen einen noch gefährlicheren Hybriden"-Thematik aus beiden Filmen rauslässt. Zumindest der dritte Teil der Trilogie dürfte aber noch spannend werden bei der Vorlage, die Jurassic World 2 da gegeben hat. 

Toy Story? Was soll denn da bitte neu gemacht werden? Es ist ein Animationsfilm, der würde heute auch nicht anders aussehen. Warum also nicht einfach das Original anschauen? 

Indiana Jones? Lassen wir das Thema besser gleich, bevor ich einen Herzinfarkt bekomme dabei. Es gibt nur einen Indiana Jones, genau so wie es nur einen Han Solo gibt. Bitte keine weiteren Experimente, nachdem "Indiana Jones und die fliegende Müslischüssel" ja schon so gut geworden ist. Mir graut es sowieso schon vor 2021, wenn Indy 5 erscheinen soll...


----------



## Ash1983 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Wir brauchen kein Remake, wir brauchen eine Fortsetzung. Was Jules und Verne heute wohl beruflich tun?


----------



## Drapenot (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Ganz klar gegen ein Remake.

Eine Fortsetzung könnte okay sein.
Immerhin hatte ich doch einiges an Spaß mit dem Telltale Spiel.
Auch die Zeichentrickserie war seiner Zeit ja klasse.

Aber auch ein Remake kann funktionieren, bei Jumanji war ich voll dagegen und es ist aber doch ein ganz guter Film geworden.
Bzw. war das ja auch kein Remake sondern eher eine Fortsetzung.

Aber die alten Filme sind gut so wie sie sind. Da sollte man nicht dran rum pfuschen nur weil den Filmemachern wie den PC Entwicklern langsam nichts mehr neues einfällt.
Viele Videospiel Remakes sind wenigstens und erhalten entweder das Orginal sehr gut oder bringen es super in die moderne wie Resident Evil 2. Bei Filmen eher schwer, schon allein wegen dem Austausch der Schauspieler...


----------



## XmuhX (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Welche Idioten und wahre Fans wünschen sich von diesem absoluten Kultfilm ein Remake!? 
Bitte bitte bitte nicht schon wieder ein zerstörerisches Remake, welches den originalen Flair niemals einfangen kann!


----------



## .oLo. (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Ich wünsche Robert Zemeckis ein langes Leben. Er sagte ganz klar, solange er lebt wird es kein Remake von BTTF geben.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Ohne die original Schauspieler kann ich mir die Filmreihe nicht vorstellen, dann sollen sie es lieber ganz sein lassen.


----------



## tallantis (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bitte nicht....


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Ich habe gerade überlegt, wie viele Remakes mich bisher beeindruckt haben oder wenigstens als sehenswert durchgingen.

War eine kurze Überlegung.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Einzig eine Fortsetzung mit original Besetzung käme in Frage. Sinst wird das nix.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Erst mal abwarten, was beim Terminator Reboot rauskommt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bitte bitte nicht. Die 3 alten Filme sind gut wie sie sind. Da braucht man nun wirklich kein Remake. 
Sollen sie sich lieber neue Sachen einfallen lassen da in Hollywood.


----------



## JunglistMovement (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade überlegt, wie viele Remakes mich bisher beeindruckt haben oder wenigstens als sehenswert durchgingen.
> 
> War eine kurze Überlegung.



Scarface!


----------



## T-MAXX (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Remakes sind zu 99,9 % an dem vorbei wo die Filmreihe endete.

Man siehe sich das Remake von Mac Gyver oder Akte X an.
Nichts wie es einmal war. Völlige 180° Drehung.
Was heute in Filmen sehr gerne verbal kommt, sind ständig die Fäkalsprachen. Ab dem Jahr 2000 nehmen die Fäkalsprachen Einzug in Filme und Serien deutlich zu.
Heute fester Bestandteil in der Filmbranche.
Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Scarface!


Davon gibt's schon ein Remake? Ich dachte das sei noch in Planung.


----------



## Zuriko (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade überlegt, wie viele Remakes mich bisher beeindruckt haben oder wenigstens als sehenswert durchgingen.
> 
> War eine kurze Überlegung.



Es gibt durchaus Remakes die mindestens gleich gut wenn nicht sogar besser sind, je nach Geschmack.....

- Scarface
- The Italian Job
- Let me in
- Fright Night
- The secret Life of Walter MItty
- The Departed
- Meet the Parents
- Oceans Eleven
- Für eine Handvoll Dollar
- Die Bourne Identität

....um nur mal einige zu nennen. Manchmal ist gar nicht bekannt dass es sich um Remakes - vorwiegend alter Filme - handelt.

ABER! Wie leben in Zeiten der Popkultur und des Internets und man sieht ja auch inzwischen mit welcher Berechnung Hollywood an solche Projekte geht und wie sehr dies schiefgehen kann. Bei "Robocop" hat mich das Remake zumindest nicht enttäuscht, auch wenn es niemals an das Original heran kommt. Bei "Ghostbusters" ging fast alles in die Hose was in die Hose gehen kann......

"Back to the Future" ist in etwa die selbe Hausnummer. Eine grosse Fanbase, 3 Filme die auch heute noch wunderbar funktionieren, ein kultiger Cast, Spielberg. Ich denke da kann ein Remake nur verlieren! Viel lieber würde man die Geschichte in das bestehende Universum einbetten, womit man die Fans immerhin ein wenig abholen könnte. Bei "Ghostbusters" wurde darauf geschissen, der alte Cast musste für dumme Cameos herhalten etc. Ganz klar, es braucht KEIN Remake von BTTF, aber auch keine Fortsetzung. Und wenn schon, dann ein Sequel, aber mit viel Liebe und Machern welche die Essenz der Vorlage deuten können. 

Aber es ist eine dieser Filmreihen an denen man sich noch mehr die Finger verbrennen kann als noch bei den Geisterjägern....dort war schon bei Teil 2 ein gewisses Level an Kulturzerstörung im Gang!


----------



## Maverick3k (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Remake/Reboot? Auf keinen Fall, das währe Blasphemie. Hollywood geht mir mit ihren scheiß Remakes sowieso schon tierisch auf die Nerven.

Aber ZidZ? Nö! Fortsetzung schon eher, vorausgesetzt, Christopher und Michael j. sind dabei - egal in welcher Forum. für Michael dürfte es wohl schwieriger werden wegen seinem Parkinson. Das er nicht mehr so rumspringen kann wie in den anderen 3 Filmen ist natürlich klar...


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Zuriko schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Remakes die mindestens gleich gut wenn nicht sogar besser sind, je nach Geschmack.....
> 
> - Scarface
> - The Italian Job
> ...


Das sind ja aber alles schon ältere Remakes.
Das ist mit den Reboots, Pseudo-Fortsetzungen und Zeugs was heutzutage produziert wird, schlicht nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Ion (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bitte lasst diese Meisterwerke wie sie sind! Das sind die drei großartigsten Filme die ich jemals gesehen habe. Und alle paar Jahre sehe ich sie mir erneut an. Das können nicht mal Terence Hill und Bud Spencer toppen.
Ein Remake würde alles nur schlimmer machen.


----------



## Gimmick (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Eine Fortsetzung nach dem Motto "jemand findet die Videokassetten vom Doc und Marti und versucht das nachzubauen" könnte ich mir schon vorstellen.

Die alten Charaktere mit neuer Besetzung aber nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



> Allerdings sind die Reaktionen bei den Hardcore-Fans von "Zurück in die Zukunft" auf die Umfrage eindeutig negativ.



Was ja wohl nicht verwundern sollte ... 

Ich warte noch immer auf ein Remake von "Nosferatu - Eine Synphonie des Grauens" ... ob sich da weniger aufregen würden?


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Das einzige Remake bzw. Reboot, dem ich mich entgegenfreue ist _Hellboy_.
Ich hätte mir damals gerne einen dritten Teil mit Ron Perlman gewünscht, nun bin ich auf die Neuauflage mit David Harbour gespannt.


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Nosi schrieb:


> ein dunkelhäutiger Doc und Jennifer McCarthy als marty.
> 
> wenn das so abwägig wäre könnt ich ja drüber lachen, aber die angst ist zu groß dass es doch so kommen könnte



Eher Rebel Wilson als weiblicher Marty...


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten, was beim Terminator Reboot rauskommt.



Ich habe mir die zwei Terminator-Filme erst letztens mal wieder angesehen. Die sind dermaßen gut gealtert, da ist ein Reboot so überflüssig wie die Fortsetzungen, die es angeblich gegeben haben soll, die aber natürlich ebenso wenig existieren wie ein dritter Teil von "Alien" oder mehr als ein "Highlander"-Film*.

(* Wobei der zweite solo als SF-Actioner noch recht gut funktionieren könnte. Nur eben nicht als Fortsetzung.)


----------



## Penske1 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Wen haben die denn gefragt? Wie man hier in den Kommentaren schon sieht, will das NIEMAND.
Ich find die Reihe auch geil und hätte mir damals gerne noch 10 Teile gewünscht. Aber eine Neuaflage kann nur in die Hose gehen. Selbst mit den alten Darstellern wird das nix.


----------



## JunglistMovement (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Davon gibt's schon ein Remake? Ich dachte das sei noch in Planung.



Der de Palma/Pacino Film ist ein Remake von dem 1932er Original. Aber ja es wurde vor ein paar Jahren gemunkelt dass sie nen neuen Film machen wollen.


----------



## Zuriko (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die zwei Terminator-Filme erst letztens mal wieder angesehen. Die sind dermaßen gut gealtert, da ist ein Reboot so überflüssig wie die Fortsetzungen, die es angeblich gegeben haben soll, die aber natürlich ebenso wenig existieren wie ein dritter Teil von "Alien" oder mehr als ein "Highlander"-Film*.
> 
> (* Wobei der zweite solo als SF-Actioner noch recht gut funktionieren könnte. Nur eben nicht als Fortsetzung.)



Wobei "Alien 3" in der ursprünglichen Idee immerhin die Essenz besser getroffen hat als "Aliens", das war dann nur noch Actionkino, aber auf hohem Niveau. Alles was nach Alien 3 kam sollte man aber definitiv in die "box of shame" abschieben.
Apropos Terminator, ich bin da ja immer noch der Meinung T1>T2, denn die Fortsetzung war mir schon zu sehr Hollywood, auch wenn der Cast superb war.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Hmm... Wie wäre es mit denn mit KEINE Remakes ?


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Zuriko schrieb:


> Wobei "Alien 3" in der ursprünglichen Idee immerhin die Essenz besser getroffen hat als "Aliens", das war dann nur noch Actionkino, aber auf hohem Niveau. Alles was nach Alien 3 kam sollte man aber definitiv in die "box of shame" abschieben.



So war's eigentlich auch gemeint. Habe mich verschrieben, weil ich gedanklich noch beim Terminator war.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Der de Palma/Pacino Film ist ein Remake von dem 1932er Original. Aber ja es wurde vor ein paar Jahren gemunkelt dass sie nen neuen Film machen wollen.


Ja, aber das De Palma-Remake ist ja auch schon über 30 Jahre alt. Kann man mit der heutigen Welle an Schrottreboots und -Fortsetzungen nicht vergleichen.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen kein Remake, wir brauchen eine Fortsetzung. Was Jules und Verne heute wohl beruflich tun?



Und was zur Hölle macht Biff (bester Name der Filmgeschichte mMn )?!

Aber ehrlich, bitte bitte nicht. Das können sie nur verkacken.


----------



## FlintEastwood (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bitte kein Remake von Zurück in die Zukunft! Bitte bitte nicht!!!
Die Filme sind ein abgeschlossenes Meisterwerk und dabei sollte man es belassen.

Das wäre ja so, als ob man 20 Jahre später einen vierten Indiana Jones drehen würde.


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hmm... Wie wäre es mit denn mit KEINE Remakes ?



Nun ja, wenn sich die Möglichkeiten oder - noch wichtiger - sich die Wahrnehmung eines Settings grundlegend geändert hat, kann man sich an ein Remake wagen. "Scarface" wurde hier ja schon genannt: Der funktioniert unter anderem deshalb, weil der Film von der Entwicklung  des Charakters lebt und dieser - sowie die ganze Darstellung - wiederum stark an dargestellten Milieu hängt. Da sind die 30er Jahre doch schon weit genug weg, um ein Remake zu wagen. Hingegen wäre jetzt noch nicht die Zeit für ein Wiederaufgreifen des Stoffs, weil die Milieudarstellung des Remakes von 1983 und der Stil heute durchaus noch aktuell sind. Da würde ein Remake einfach nur als Melken verstanden werden und - auch wenn ansonsten gut gemacht - nicht den selben Grad an Authentizität erreichen.

Das ist es auch, was den "RoboCop"-Remake meiner Ansicht nach die Berechtigung nimmt. Der Film ist, rational betrachtet, keineswegs schlecht gemacht, nur seine Notwendigkeit erschließt sich nicht. "RoboCop" war eine Gesellschaftsstudie in einen Actionreißer verpackt, und die Prämisse hat sich nicht geändert. Und nur ein visuell/technisch aufgehübschter Blech-Murphy und etwas rasantere Action reichen nicht, um den Film zu tragen.
(Aber es gibt Bonuspunkte für die Trainingssequenz mit akustischer Untermalung durch "Hocus Pocus" von Helloween. Für so etwas braucht man im Mainstream Eier.)



FlintEastwood schrieb:


> Das wäre ja so, als ob man 20 Jahre später einen vierten Indiana Jones drehen würde.



Wer würde denn so etwas Dummes machen wollen? - Oh, wait ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer würde denn so etwas Dummes machen wollen?



Leute die glauben, dass ein Plot in dem jemand eine Atombombe im durch die Luft gesprengten Kühlschrank überlebt eine wahnsinnig gute Story ist.


----------



## Standeck (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Da bin ich ganz bei den Hardcore Fans, bin da auch einer davon: Ein Remake von Zurück in die Zukunft würde ich absolut ablehnen! Die Filme sind klasse so wie sie sind, gerade der erste Teil ist ein zeitloser Klassiker, ein Kultfilm par excellence. Finger weg von diesem Film! Michael J. Fox und Christopher Lloyd sind durch nichts und niemanden zu ersetzen! Genau wie manch andere des Casts. Man muss nicht alles zwangsweise modernisieren. Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen eine Fortsetzung zu machen, wie man da noch großartig am Plot was anders machen soll, damit das gut wird, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht. Wenn Zemeckis eine gute Idee hätte wie man einen GUTEN Nachfolger Film machen könnte, würde er es auch tun, aber ich glaube nur, man kann höchstens mehr vom gleichen machen. Wieder strandet die Zeitmaschine in der Vergangenheit, wieder muss man noch dafür Sorgen dass in der Zukunft was wichtiges passiert, damit die Charaktere leben können, wieder muss eine spannende Endsequenz her damit es wieder in die Zukunft geht. Das alles hat schon ein bisschen bei Teil 3 ermüdet, ich würde ganz die Pfoten wegnehmen von der Serie und vielleicht eine ganz andere Zeitreise Filmreihe machen die anders aufgebaut ist, mit anderem Namen ohne Bezug zu BttF. Vielleicht mit Zeitreisen in verschiedene Epochen der Menschheit wo man was spannendes macht, aber sonst? Nein.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bitte bitte nicht...Alle meine Digitalen Kindheitserrinerungen werden verhodepipelt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Bloß nicht


----------



## Bluebird (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leute die glauben, dass ein Plot in dem  jemand eine Atombombe im durch die Luft gesprengten Kühlschrank überlebt  eine wahnsinnig gute Story ist.



Das wirklich schlimme am ganzen Film ist , das ich das noch am ehersten von der ganzen Story glauben kann !

Bei Indiana Jones haben alle beteiligten aber auch Total versagt !
alle 5 Jahre einen Indy der durchdacht udn gut gemacht ist , denke mal das haette das Francise gut getragen aber nein alle hatten ja so viel bessere Projekte ob das Lucas oder Ford oder wer auch immer ist , gerade Ford hatte ja nicht wirklich Filme gemacht die eine erwaehung wert waeren ... aber jetzt kurz vor dem abnippeln musste man noch Indy 4 rauskloppen und das dann mit der bescheidensten Story die man fuer einen Indy Film raushauen konnte , nein Fate of Atlantis war ja nicht mehr drin , zu viel Zeit vergnagen chance verpasst !
und nun drohen die einem mit noch einem Indy Film , also ne dann lieber die haltung besser finger weg von allen Remakes in 9 von 10 kommt nur ******** bei rum .



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade überlegt, wie viele Remakes mich  bisher beeindruckt haben oder wenigstens als sehenswert durchgingen.
> 
> War eine kurze Überlegung.


geht mit genauso , Dawn of the Dead von 2004 war nen gutes Remake vom 1978er Streifen oder Assault on Precienct 13 von 2005 waren ganz Gut gemacht , aber wenn ich dann wieder an sowas wie Robocop und Total Recall denke , das war ja ein Tritt mit anlauf in die Nuesse der Fans der original Filme


----------



## LOGIC (26. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Krass....wer wurde denn befragt ?


----------



## Firestar81 (27. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

An das Original kommt man einfach nicht ran das ist zu einmalig. So was gibt es heutzutage einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (27. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Ich sag´s mal so (als Back to the Future Fan), kein Remake aber eine Fortsetzung mit der *original Besetzung* würde ich mir sehr gern wünschen. Ansonsten könnten sie sich den Film dahin schieben wo die Sonne nicht scheint.  Alles andere, würde alles zerstören. Siehe Ghostbusters.


----------



## Zuriko (27. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leute die glauben, dass ein Plot in dem jemand eine Atombombe im durch die Luft gesprengten Kühlschrank überlebt eine wahnsinnig gute Story ist.



Das mit dem Kühlschrank und er Atombombe ist doch peinliche Kritik die jeder einfach jedem nachplappert. Ob der Indy nun mit einem Gummiboot aus einem Flugzeug springt (Tempel des Todes) oder in einem Kühlschrank eine krasse Explosion überlebt, Pustekuchen. Ich fand den Einstieg als Indy Fan sogar richtig toll! Der Film versagt später auf einer ganze anderen Ebene an Bullshit - wenn ich da z.B an die Tarzan-Affenszene denke, da wird mir schlecht. Wenn ich denke dass da noch einer kommen soll, mit Ford im Rollstuhl der sich nur noch dank Peitsche fortbewegen kann, ich weis nicht was ich davon halten soll, einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Körschgen (27. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*

Wer wurde denn da gefragt?

Die Heads of Marketing?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



Nosi schrieb:


> ein dunkelhäutiger Doc und Jennifer McCarthy als marty.
> 
> wenn das so abwägig wäre könnt ich ja drüber lachen, aber die angst ist zu groß dass es doch so kommen könnte



Wenn schon ein Remake, dann bitte genau so! Einfach nur, um euch zu ärgern! =P

Aber am besten lässt man einfach die Finger von solchen Klassikern. Ganz schlicht und einfach. Niemand braucht Reboots/Remakes. Außer die Film- und Merchandise-Industrie.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Zurück in die Zukunft: Laut Umfrage meistgewünschtes Film-Remake*



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Remakes sind zu 99,9 % an dem vorbei wo die Filmreihe endete.
> 
> Man siehe sich das Remake von Mac Gyver oder Akte X an.
> Nichts wie es einmal war. Völlige 180° Drehung.
> ...


Naja Bruce Willis und sly haben das auch schon früher gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------

